# Xmas in Park City=Ski Vacation Park Plaza 12/20-27  $699



## funtime (Dec 6, 2014)

Enjoy all the holiday decorations and festivities while having a great ski vacation in Park City.  We have a mini suite for rent at Park Plaza which is a very comfortable studio unit (520 sq. ft) with a queen bed and sleeper sofa, full kitchen and full bathroom.  Enjoy indoor pool and spa.  PCMR is now run by Vail Resorts and skiers can take advantage of multi resort season passes at either Vail, Tahoe or Park City.  Sat to Sat reservation $699.


----------



## team2win (Dec 22, 2014)

*will email also, but link to post*

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220348

Park Regency Resort Dec 20th - 27th, didn't realize it was an old post.
If you still have it, please let me know.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 22, 2014)

The original post was for Park Plaza not Park Regency.

Best method to contact is PM or email by clicking on posters blue name.


----------

